# 1/2" Overlay Hinges for Thicker Face Frame



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

My daughter bought a house, and the kitchen cabinets have a 7/8" thick face frame, with 1/2" overlay doors. The hinges, currently, are "long arm" types (basically intended for frameless applications), which protrude back from the face frame into the cabinet. I'm not sure what has caused their functionality to deteriorate (as I am on the other coast from her kitchen) but she needs to replace them. Some are loose, screws have been stripped out etc.

She's after a compact Euro hinge that would work on her thicker face frame. Everything Rockler stocks other than the long arms is tabbed to fit 3/4" face frames. Anyone know of a compact Euro, 1/2" overlay, that would work with the 7/8" face frame?

I suppose in desperation, we could just acquire the 3/4" items, and grind off or bend flush the rear tab (??)


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Curmudgeon10 said:


> My daughter bought a house, and the kitchen cabinets have a 7/8" thick face frame, with 1/2" overlay doors. The hinges, currently, are "long arm" types (basically intended for frameless applications), which protrude back from the face frame into the cabinet. I'm not sure what has caused their functionality to deteriorate (as I am on the other coast from her kitchen) but she needs to replace them. Some are loose, screws have been stripped out etc.
> 
> She's after a compact Euro hinge that would work on her thicker face frame. Everything Rockler stocks other than the long arms is tabbed to fit 3/4" face frames. Anyone know of a compact Euro, 1/2" overlay, that would work with the 7/8" face frame?
> 
> I suppose in desperation, we could just acquire the 3/4" items, and grind off or bend flush the rear tab (??)


I just did that yesterday with some Blum N38 hinges. I just took a pair of pliers and bent the rear tab out.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

I may be wrong but I think I just saw them in the woodworkers hardware catalog. Believe they were Blum hinges.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

" I'm not sure what has caused their functionality to deteriorate (as I am on the other coast from her kitchen) but she needs to replace them. Some are loose, screws have been stripped out etc."

What do you mean my loose?

You do not replace hinges because screws are stripped.

Have you at least seen a picture of these hinges? I think you may be asking for your daughter to have trouble if you try to work this problem with no more information than you have presented.

George


----------



## ibelimitless (Dec 22, 2012)

There's a blum 1/2" overlay compact euro that's designed for edge mounting, which means you can use them with any thickness lumber. I buy them from Richelieu as I have one locally. The part number through them is 38N355BE08180. That's for the soft close version also.
I have also bent the rear tab back with needle nose pliers without an issue as well.


----------



## Echo415 (Apr 3, 2018)

I know this thread is a month old but...Why not call Blum directly?


----------

